# Help Buying 98 BMW 740il 150k Miles ?



## KhaN (Apr 1, 2008)

Its a 98 BMW 740il with 150k Miles here is the carfax report that i pulled out

http://www.carfax.com/viewEmailReport.do?a=560J5%2B1MFJ5p2DEABjvQ3RISb6/81lHlvcHe2w18VjE4LVx%2BnbxvhtbDgDaCTSi3&language=EN

I have test drive the car and runs good but then again im just a average guy can some bmw owner help me out make a decision here i hear alot bad things abt these cars but i really love it i dont mind having small problems but i dont want something that will break down on me in the middle of the road the carfax reports shows that the car is been regularly maintained so please help me out here

I never owned a bmw before and im scared of the high miles and what ALOT of people telling me abt these cars i dont want to buy something that i regret the carfax shows the car was at the dealer often and was serviced every 10k or less miles i think this is the best place to post this as everywhere else i did not get satisfying answers

thanks


----------



## alex740il (Mar 31, 2008)

I dont know who told you what, but BMW is a very reliable, fun, sexy ride... As long as you maintain it. Like with any other car, expect to invest money if it has 150,000 miles.... Alot of people have well over 250,000 miles on these cars and they still drive like new... Take a look at this...

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71177

Will tell you what to look at when buying a used E38. Good luck!


----------

